# My 2 foot low tech jungle Betta sorority



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

My 2 foot jungle.
6 Female Bettas




Ph 7.2
Temp 28 c
Water Changes 50% once a week.
Vacuuming of substrate, Never.
Additives, Easy Life Fluid Filter media and Indian almond leaf, I do not use any ferts.
Filter, Sponge.
_Aquael EASYHEATER_
Aqua One LED Mini Touch LED 6w Touch Clip On,

Video of tank
https://youtu.be/1AcI1yzuVYU


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Diggin' the tank. Glad you decided to make a journal of it! make sure to keep us updated


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

I was going to grow plants in pots, kind of like a Riparium but my girls are jumpers and one got stuck in the plants so I had to take it down


----------



## ustabefast (Jan 24, 2017)

That is my kind of tank! Those are pretty fish too.
Are the plants in the bottom pics in the filter?
How much bioload is in the tank?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

That's to bad, was liking the plants above the tank. The lighting when you take pics are spectacular, wish my pics looked like that. Whenever I do tank pics the lighting is always to strong since I have that sand substrate.


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks, I love real plants, 



> Are the plants in the bottom pics in the filter?


No they are just cheap soap holders.



















> How much bioload is in the tank?


4 Female Bettas. and a bunch of feeder shrimp.



























This is the new girl, shes only been in the tank 2 weeks.


















Short video showing the new girl.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pZTSDG-pAM


----------



## PEdwards (Oct 31, 2016)

I really love this tank. It takes me back to my early days of plant keeping. Plus, I'm a sucker for Crypts.


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

> Whenever I do tank pics the lighting is always to strong since I have that sand substrate.


See if you camera has light level settings and reduce it.

or cheat get some Thick Tool Box Liner Non Slip Lining Drawer Placemats Shelf Foam Rubber
Select Easy Liner® - Black, 12 in. x 20 ft. | Duck® Brand


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

PEdwards said:


> I really love this tank. It takes me back to my early days of plant keeping. Plus, I'm a sucker for Crypts.


Its my version of a low tech jungle, 


In that case you are going to love this. Crypts grow like weeds in my tank for some reason.


----------



## PEdwards (Oct 31, 2016)

Hubba hubba


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

My other Betta tank.


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

A few shrimp for the girls to hunt. 









This was the top before I pruned it a bit when I attempted the Riparium


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

I like that top down view. Get the jungle feel 4 real in those pics


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

Just because I can, this is my home office.


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

Ok so its water change day for the girls.

Now some of you are going to be horrified when you see this, But relax its cool.

Take 1 bucket half fill with water, Take 2 Indian almond leaves crush them and stuff them into a power head filter, then put in bucket of water, after 2 days you get this.









Next siphon out 50% of the water in the tank and refill with the water from the bucket in the above photo. When done add 30 milliliters of Easy Life fluid Filter Media.

This video shows me adding Easy life and how much current there is in the tank, The cloudiness is normal and clears up in a few hours.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22_51OM-Gx8


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

Today I added a half a milliliter of API CO2 booster, The directions say 1 milliliter per 10 gallons per day, I figure there is 12 to 13 gallons of water in the tank. Lets see how things go.


----------



## danbayne (May 21, 2013)

NickAu said:


> Today I added a half a milliliter of API CO2 booster, The directions say 1 milliliter per 10 gallons per day, I figure there is 12 to 13 gallons of water in the tank. Lets see how things go.


I love the fts. I only hope to have 1/4 of that type of lush growth when I start my daughters little 3g


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

I was given a light today no idea if its any good or not, It has White Blue and Red LED's.

Animates (Aqua One) Extendable 10w LED Light 35-50cm. this one has red, white and blue LED's

This is with all 3 options going, Makes the white Betta look cool.









And this is with just the Red and Blue LED's going.


----------



## PEdwards (Oct 31, 2016)

Hey there Nick,

Personally I'd stick with the old light. The plants look good and everything seems to be in balance. No need to change a good thing and risk major problems.  With the extra red and blue diodes, the new light would make a bang-up fixture for an emergent growth/terrarium/dsm setup. If you've got a spare small tank laying around an emergent setup with intention of flooding at a later date would be my recommendation. Doing so will give you time to gather the stuff the new setup will need with that light. I'm going to guess that a CO2 setup will be a certainty; that's a lot of light for a small tank.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

I hate my member title " algae grower" because algae is the only thing I can't seem to grow.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

NickAu said:


> I hate my member title " algae grower" because algae is the only thing I can't seem to grow.


 lol, typical irony
This may be a bit off topic but those red and blue lights look like a grow-op underwater lmao.


----------



## ambe (Feb 16, 2017)

6 Watts and no ferts! Ok I'm in shock. Amazing plant growth. I think my frogbit failed because I have quite a lot of surface water movement and your video looks very serene. I also wonder if my water being soft doesn't help... just looking for other reasons lol.


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

> 6 Watts and no ferts! Ok I'm in shock. Amazing plant growth.


And no algae.


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

NickAu said:


> And no algae.


Obviously your water is as good as Eugene, Oregon's water was. It must have a great combination of Dh and GH hardness elements and iron present. My water here on the coast is practically rain water soft with a bit of tannins, but it grows algae better than plants.:icon_sad:

The upside is my Shrimp always have something to nibble.


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

No idea as I have never tested it, I was once told its moderately soft, Its too soft for mystery snails without calcium supplements they suffer shell erosion, but my red cherry shrimp breed faster than pest snails.


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

It has now been 7 days since I started adding 1/2 milliliter of API CO2 booster on a daily basis.

All parameters are normal.
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0


----------



## PEdwards (Oct 31, 2016)

Still beautiful. Are you seeing any change in the plants that may not show up well in pictures?


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

The roots of the floating plants now reach half way to the bottom, no sign of algae growth. I did not expect any significant changes in 1 week anyway.


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

I got 2 new girls. They are not in the best shape but thats what you get when your rescue Bettas.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

ooooo 
aaaaaah
prettyyyy


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

They will be stunner's in a few weeks with good food and clean water.


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

*Aphrodite*










*Hera*









*Gaia*









*Persephone









Nike







*

*Selene*


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

nike dough


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

I like your jungly tank. Nice videos, too. Seems your bettas don't spar much- they accept each other ok? Your newer one looks quite a bit smaller than the others and she had stripes in those first pics- was that from stress? was she sold as a 'baby betta'? Just curious.

I've thought about adding india almond leaves to my tank for the beneficial properties, but didn't want tannin-stained water. Intrigued by your method.


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

> I've thought about adding india almond leaves to my tank for the beneficial properties, but didn't want tannin-stained water. Intrigued by your method.


I love the yellow water look, IAL is great for the fish, I leave it to rot in the tank ( Free fertilizer ) My tank is set up around the fish and their needs.

Bettas prefer heavily planted tanks that are not too bright and if there are some tannins in the water they love it even more, and with 6 females you do need all those plants to give the fish somewhere to take cover or hide or just chill on a leaf without being crowded out by other fish, Chill fish are not stressed fish and tend not to fight.



> Your newer one looks quite a bit smaller than the others and she had stripes in those first pics- was that from stress? was she sold as a 'baby betta'? Just curious.


Yes she was sold as a baby female she uses those stripes as defense if one of the big girls hassle her she turns on the stripes and they don't bother her mostly. And that photo was taken when I first got her, I will upload some photos of her soon ( shes camera shy LOL ).




> Seems your bettas don't spar much- they accept each other ok?


Oh they still flare at each other and chase each other and occasionally even tail slap each other but they don't bite each other, because there is plenty of places to withdraw too when the going gets rough, the occasional ripped fin in a sorority is to be expected and is normally not a problem.


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

I had to trim the roots on the floating plants a bit


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

I just got a new girl her name is Demeter.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

How many now- six? what's the final number of females you're going for?


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

I can have up to 9

And this is why I can't have snails in the tank.

Watch closely I just put in 10 MTS.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTE2MXbB1bw


.


----------



## Pat24601 (Mar 4, 2017)

Great pics!


----------



## Aqua99 (Jan 6, 2017)

Awesome looking tank! Glad I followed the link in you sig... nice job!!!


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

NickAu said:


> And this is why I can't have snails in the tank.



That's an awesome video!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Now I do have to ask nick, what is that floating plant you have that grows such long roots? Amazon fogbit? water lettuce? I have Frogbit and I know the tap roots get long but the "baby roots" I like to call them, don't get much longer than half an inch. is that normal for frogbit in your opinion?
Thanks in advance!
Nate


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

Its water sprite.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

NickAu said:


> Its water sprite.


 looks like I was wrong  
Tbh I don't see water sprite often
anyway thanks


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Really nice tanks and setup. Love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Nope I do not think he will do co2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

clownplanted said:


> Nope I do not think he will do co2
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope not a chance, my tanks are low/no tech and they are lush and healthy I just don't want to risk upsetting the balance. 



Watersprite is also known as Indian Fern, you don't need a lot a leaf the size of your thumbnail will quickly be almost 2 feet across in no time.

Water Sprite Plant Care, Floating Roots & Reproduction

This took about 3 months to grow that big, thats 1 plant with a few daughter plants.









To propagate it just break off a bit of leaf with stem attached and let it float.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Do you ever plan on doing another serious tank? For ex: High tech planted?


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

Maybe, I got a spare 5 gallon


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

I would love to see you scape it, now here is a tricky question. if you had one type of scaping that you would do on that five gallon, what would it be? EX: dutch, iwagumi, walsted(spelling?), etc etc etc.
I feel like you could easily pull off a good nature scape.


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

Nano Reef


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

wow, are you allowed to do a journal about that on here? like if its a reef, would love to watch that all happen. 
I've always been a saltwater lover, kayak in the ocean all the time (used to before I moved), swam in it, never visited a reef but I have gone fishing here an there and caught some great catches. I saw one person, may have been on here, he made a saltwater shallow reef of some sort, had one of those trees of which name I cant think of (OF COURSE), and he started out with just sand, water, doing the main scape. Was a longer tank than it was in height. Looked like this in the long run:
Small corals slowly climbing up a slope to a tree trunk, corals on little rocks and a clam in the water with blue lips. Small pajama cardinals and some, damsels I think they are called. Blue damsels. and that was it, variety of corals though and wow where they beautiful!


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

BettaBettas said:


> Do you ever plan on doing another serious tank? For ex: High tech planted?




Why is this not a serious tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

johnson18 said:


> Why is this not a serious tank?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 "Another serious tank"
What was the point of that comment? I mean im not trying to be rude, I said ANOTHER


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

BettaBettas said:


> "Another serious tank"
> What was the point of that comment? I mean im not trying to be rude, I said ANOTHER




I totally missed the another part! Whoops! Sorry! 
@BettaBettas I was just joking around. I really did completely misread your post, some how skipping over "another" every damn time! While I was joking around/giving you a hard time, I certainly didn't mean to come off like an A-hole. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

johnson18 said:


> I totally missed the another part! Whoops! Sorry!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


kk you are forgiven  not that you need to be lmao
Your cool @johnson18 its all good


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

Just an update.









*Watch video*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxSLrwOAETI&feature=youtu.be

Persephone has a tumor as well as early stage diamond eye but she is happy and active and eats like a Betta ( shes a little piggy )


----------



## LancerLife (Mar 20, 2017)

Wow, amazing tank! Almost did an all female betta tank in my 29g but then we got a crested gecko. This tank does make me want to reseal one of my 15g getting dusty in the basement though...


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Beginning of the month update nick? sorry I must see your tank 24/7 lol!!!


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

We have had a major flood here, please do not ask about my tank or I will cry.

This was the view from my front veranda
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDHKLndxjOw

This is where I live.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

wow, is your house ok though? or did it actually effect your home? 
Prayers for you and the place you live. cant watch the vid my internet is dead, also im to uneducated to know what a veranda is


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

> also im to uneducated to know what a veranda is


Front porch,


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

nick that's a beautiful front porch. the view is nice as well. if it where drained that is, again sorry for your loss man... ive been through fires but not floods. How long ya figure itll last?


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

The water has gone down now for the clean up


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

dang that was fast


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

[censored][censored][censored][censored] Nick! I'm sorry to hear this. I empathize with you, my friend. I know first hand just how bad flooding is & that you've got a long road ahead to get things back to normal. Let me know if there's anything I can do, even you just need to chat. Best of luck with everything! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks johnson.

Nate I couldn't get on line this all happened Thursday Friday Saturday Sunday Monday We were without power for 2 days, It took the river about 10 hours to peak and about a day and a half to drop enough so some of the roads could be used.

This should give you an idea of how bad it was
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnmThawNWoo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfncmavTcFE


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

wow that sucks, in the first vid when the people where cleaning out there shops that obviously sucked bad. Glad though its mostly starting to clean up now nick. Take you time on the recovery


----------



## sushisnake (Feb 4, 2012)

Loving this thread. I'll be setting up a 2ft betta sorority in a few months after I move interstate, and this is a good one. I love that you've planted to enhance the bettas, rather than overwhelm them with plant colour and texture. They're the focal point, not the plants and that's my plan, too. 

Your rescued girls are obviously happy and grateful, too: no step sister bitching and fighting going on 

Do you have a plant list, Nick? What floating plants are you using? I'm especially interested in the ferny looking one: is it Ceratopteris thalictroides "Water Sprite"?


----------



## sushisnake (Feb 4, 2012)

johnson18 said:


> Why is this not a serious tank?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You took the words right out of my mouth! You know, having done high tech tanks and then making the decision to switch to low tech, I'm finding I have to do a lot more planning now. Before: aquasoil all over, one or two high light lights, gas'll take care of the rest. Now: aquasoil anywhere, or inert with root tabs? To column dose, or not to column dose? Spotlight some plants, but low light fixtures for the rest? And my plant choices are severely curtailed. I have to play with shades of colour, rather than colour proper.


----------



## sushisnake (Feb 4, 2012)

How are you going, Nick? I lived in Innisfail for both cyclone Larry and Yasi, and had flood water lapping my floorboards a handful of years before that. I feel for you, mate.


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

Plants are washed tank has been cleaned and is cycling.

Thanks everyone for your kind words and support.


----------

